# Sonne Poodles?



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Not knowing this breeder, I just searched out the website. They say they don't show their dogs. This to me is a red flag. If you don't show or otherwsie proove your dogs and attempt to better the breed for the suture, why are you breeding? From what they say it seems they breed for money as a profession. This is not the type of breeder I would personally want to go to.

They also call one of their brown standards a chocolate standards? Eke!!! You would think someone who is breeding dogs would at least know the proper terms in their breed.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum Blkdog, :wave:

I agree with PaddleAddict, I would steer clear from this breeder. They don't show their dogs, but mention champions in the pedigrees!!! That means absolutely nothing, as their dogs are unproven in the ring. Also I don't see anything about health testing and a breeder calling browns chocolate....

Have you checked out the poodle club of america website? It has a list of poodle clubs by state. Where are you located??


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I certainly think you might want to consider exploring other breeders, if you catch my drift...


----------



## blkdog (Nov 22, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I certainly think you might want to consider exploring other breeders, if you catch my drift...


Thank you everyone for your comments, it seems the consensus is pretty strong to avoid this breeder. I actually do have a couple wonderful breeders in my area I found from the poodle club that do extensive health testing on their dogs and show their dogs. I just found this breeder and wanted to look into her as well, but I think I will stick with the breeders I already have lined up.

Thank you so much for your comments it is great to be able to bounce things off of poodle owners.

Blkdog


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I pretty much agree with the other comments, now that I have looked at the website. You can't go wrong with PCA referrals.


----------

